# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Không quên

## thanhtain

Trên đường từ nhà người quen về, vị giáo sư nói với vợ: "Em cứ bảo là anh hơi đãng trí, vậy mà lần này anh đã nhớ cầm ô của chúng ta về đây này?"
- Ồ! Anh thật đáng yêu. Nhưng hôm nay lúc đi chúng ta đâu có cầm ô đâu?
- !!!!!

----------

